# Bob Sykes



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm headed to Bob Sykes with the kids today and I was wonderring if the flounder bite was any good? My mom is a part vegan from chicago whom only eats fish and she going to be here visisting later in the week. I would like to treat her to some fresh flounder while she's down. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

the bite has been better around three miles from what i hear. anyway, you do know the difference between vegan and vegetarian right?


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *NavySnooker (11/16/2008)*the bite has been better around three miles from what i hear. anyway, you do know the difference between vegan and vegetarian right?


guess not. Thought they were the same


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Vegans don't eat anything with ANY animal ANYTHING. No milk products, eggs,I don't even think they eat honey.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, then I meant part vegetarian. Thanks


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

those vegans freak me out. had a girl i worked with that was one and the poor thing had the raunchiest farts i've ever smelled.:sick i guess they can't helpmit though, all they eat is vegetables. too much roughage and you even scare the catfish away.


----------

